# Are there any expats in Patra?



## nisakiman (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello everyone. I've been living in Greece for the past fifteen years, and about a year ago moved to Patra. Since I've been here, I haven't come across any other expats at all - not one! Are there any expats living in Patra? With it being the third largest city in Greece, and a lovely city at that, I must admit I'm surprised not to have come across anyone from UK (or anywhere else, for that matter) living here.

I've scoured the internet for info, and come up with zilch. Does anyone know if there are any areas / bars / restaurants here in the city that are popular with expats? Or indeed, if there are actually any expats living in Patra?

I'm not normally a great lover of the 'expat scene', but it would be nice to meet some native English speakers now and again. 

Surely I can't be the only Englishman living here?


----------



## Paull1967 (Nov 26, 2017)

*In here*

Living in Patra one year
Can be found at my store named swank on Votsi
Member of a commonwealth country 
Paul


----------

